# Announcement: I have resigned from Nalley BMW



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I spoke to him a few days ago. Why?


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

bhd87 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Has anyone been able to contact Adrian? I have tried his cell but no pick up.


Send him a PM.


----------



## jfulcher (Jan 12, 2007)

I sent him an email yesterday and he replied.


----------



## whitesoxman (Apr 28, 2005)

Glad to hear you are settled! Will you still have a "sharp" pencil? You were a great help in setting up our 4 car Euro delivery back in '05. The process was flawless and we look forward to our next meeting.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

whitesoxman said:


> Glad to hear you are settled! Will you still have a "sharp" pencil? You were a great help in setting up our 4 car Euro delivery back in '05. The process was flawless and we look forward to our next meeting.


Thanks, whitesoxman. "Sharp pencil"? It's sharper than ever, friend! Can't wait to meet up again.

Here's my new thread about my new spot: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189155


----------

